# [NEOSTRADA] Zawieszajacy sie modem

## mackum

Witam. Od kad mam Gentoo walcze z problemem zawieszajacego sie modemu (Sagem Fast). Przy wiekszym obciazeniu systemu (ale to nie jest regula) eaglestat zwraca mi "Modem is booting.",a samo polaczenie sie urywa. Korzystam z paczki z portage - Eagle-usb o numerku 2.3.2, probowalem wersji z cvs ale nic nie pomaga. Byc moze problem tkwi w zlej konfiguracji, ale nie mam pojecia co moze byc nie tak. 

pozdrawiam

EDIT: Jesli bylo by to istotne, wersja kernela to 2.6.14.

----------

## stach

 *mackum wrote:*   

> Witam. Od kad mam Gentoo walcze z problemem zawieszajacego sie modemu (Sagem Fast). Przy wiekszym obciazeniu systemu (ale to nie jest regula) eaglestat zwraca mi "Modem is booting.",a samo polaczenie sie urywa. Korzystam z paczki z portage - Eagle-usb o numerku 2.3.2, probowalem wersji z cvs ale nic nie pomaga. Byc moze problem tkwi w zlej konfiguracji, ale nie mam pojecia co moze byc nie tak. 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> EDIT: Jesli bylo by to istotne, wersja kernela to 2.6.14.

 

mam ten sam problem. praktycznie za kazdym odpaleniem systemu musze odpalac eagleconfig zeby zadzialalo startadsl, czasem i to nie pomaga i dopiero remergowanie eagle-usb przywraca mozliwosc ustanowienia polaczenia. jesli chodzi o twoj problem, to pamietam, jak mialem jako , ktorego uzywasz i kompiloac eagle-usb sie nie chialo, wiec tobie moze cos pomoze wyzsza wersja jajka.

----------

## mackum

Alez sterownik sie kompiluje, polaczyc sie moge, tylko zrywa sie polaczenie a modem przechodzi w stan bootowanie...

czasami w logach mam takie cos:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [EAGLE-USB] eu_irq : URB status indicates error (-110)
> 
> ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb def8e9e0 path 2 ep4in
> ...

 

----------

## stach

 *mackum wrote:*   

> Alez sterownik sie kompiluje, polaczyc sie moge, tylko zrywa sie polaczenie a modem przechodzi w stan bootowanie...
> 
> czasami w logach mam takie cos:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Za cienki jestem, zeby ci pomoc... moze ktos inny potrafi...

----------

## sza_ry

Mam działający przyzwoicie ten modem ale niestety nie pod Gentoo tak więc nie mogłem go odpalić z emerge.

Zainstalowałem ze źródeł udostępnionych na płytce przez L+. Podobno Oni ściągnęli z jakiejś francuskiej strony, ale źródła oczywiście angielskie.

----------

## stach

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Mam działający przyzwoicie ten modem ale niestety nie pod Gentoo tak więc nie mogłem go odpalić z emerge.
> 
> Zainstalowałem ze źródeł udostępnionych na płytce przez L+. Podobno Oni ściągnęli z jakiejś francuskiej strony, ale źródła oczywiście angielskie.

 

Ja nie rozumieć, co ty do mnie mówić.....

----------

## mackum

szary: bo Eagle-usb sa developowane przez francuzow.

----------

## Kajan

 *mackum wrote:*   

> szary: bo Eagle-usb sa developowane przez francuzow.

 

To nie ma nic do rzeczy.

Ja uruchamiam polaczenie z neo dodajac do /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

/sbin/modprobe ppp-generic

/usr/sbin/eaglectrl -w

/usr/sbin/startadsl

```

Stery to eagle-usb-2.3.1-r1

Nie mialem nigdy problemu z tym modemem na Gentoo i innych systemach.

Pozdro

----------

## sza_ry

mackum>   :Laughing: 

stach>  :Smile:  na szczęście to dzięki Kajan-owi mamy z głowy, trzeba tylko sprawdzić czy to ta sama wersja.

Uwaga: gdzie i czym podpinacie urządzenia USB.

Będę niepoprawny politycznie ale USB jet walniętym standardem wprowadzonym na tępo mimo iż jest dużo lepszy firewire ale nie o tym  :Wink: 

Urządzenia USB są bardzo czułe na sposób podłączenia. Np. często podłączenie do przednich gniazd obudowy skutkuje losowym działaniem urządzeń. Nie warto też przekraczać podstawowych 1,8m chyba że sprawdzimy że wszystko działa.

Uwaga na jakość i pewność złączek USB. Sagem jest zasilany przez łącze sygnałowe, i dowolne wahnięcie na zasilaniu może powodować ponowne ładowanie firmware (to jest bardzo prosty modem). Oczywiście trzeba pamiętać o obciążalności usb i poprawności napięć zasilania.

----------

